# Young Justice vs X Men Evolution



## The810kid (Mar 8, 2011)

All 6 memebers of the young Justice vs the 6 original recruits of the X men in evolution who wins?


----------



## billy3 (Mar 8, 2011)

Jean realizes that Scott's a weenie, so runs off to make babies with Superboy, marking the begining of the inter galactic Super Phoenix Empire...  Sorry, I've just never been a cyclops fan.

Honestly though, the only viable characters in the original Xmen Evo cast are Jean, Cyclops (grudgingly) and Rogue (assuming YJ has no knowledge of her abilities and she touches someone with superpowers)...  YJ will likely win.

Now, sub in some Xmen Evo characters from the 2nd season, then they stomp.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 8, 2011)

billy3 said:


> Jean realizes that Scott's a weenie, so runs off to make babies with Superboy, marking the begining of the inter galactic Super Phoenix Empire...  Sorry, I've just never been a cyclops fan.
> 
> Honestly though, the only viable characters in the original Xmen Evo cast are Jean, Cyclops (grudgingly) and Rogue (assuming YJ has no knowledge of her abilities and she touches someone with superpowers)...  YJ will likely win.
> 
> Now, sub in some Xmen Evo characters from the 2nd season, then they stomp.



The X men have proven that they can take down superior foes with their excellent team work Kitty and Nightcrawlers powers are used defensively. Jeans can be both offensively and defensively. Rogue is and X factor and Spike and Cyclops use there powers maily for offense and can use them for some defensive purposes. The X Men team have versatility to counter the power disadvantage.


----------



## billy3 (Mar 8, 2011)

The810kid said:


> The X men have proven that they can take down superior foes with their excellent team work Kitty and Nightcrawlers powers are used defensively. Jeans can be both offensively and defensively. Rogue is and X factor and Spike and Cyclops use there powers maily for offense and can use them for some defensive purposes. The X Men team have versatility to counter the power disadvantage.



I agree that they have good tactics, however, they're going up against a team that has equally good if not better skilled tacticians (ie Robin, Batgirl).  Given that the XE team is at an overall disadvantage in power and tactics...  throw in prep and YJ also gain a strategic advantage.

Personnaly, I like Marvel better (the only DC chars I actually like are Batman and Robin), but without the 2nd season XE chars, YJ is likely to win.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 8, 2011)

billy3 said:


> I agree that they have good tactics, however, they're going up against a team that has equally good if not better skilled tacticians (ie Robin, Batgirl).  Given that the XE team is at an overall disadvantage in power and tactics...  throw in prep and YJ also gain a strategic advantage.
> 
> Personnaly, I like Marvel better (the only DC chars I actually like are Batman and Robin), but without the 2nd season XE chars, YJ is likely to win.



dude I'm kind of using the cartoon young justice unfamilar with the comic series.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 8, 2011)

Kid Flash speedblitzes.


----------



## Glued (Mar 8, 2011)

Kid Flash has a hard time fighting a ninja.

Young Justice is just starting out


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2011)

They still have superboy and aqualad, who are big time heavy hitters. Miss Martian could probably take Jean.

Rogue is the only real issue here, if she touches aqualad or superboy there could be some trouble.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 8, 2011)

Nightcrawler teleports Martian into the ground :33


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Nightcrawler teleports Martian into the ground :33



As soon as Kurt grabs her she phases while he teleports himself into the ground :33


----------



## The last Dalek (Mar 8, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> As soon as Kurt grabs her she phases while he teleports himself into the ground :33



She cant phase.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 8, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> She cant phase.



Oh fuck that's right, stupid cartoon limitations. Wally can't either, forgot about that too.

Well that certainly evens the odds.

Kurt could take any of the non flyers and just port up really high in order to distract the flyers. 

But outside of mindrape (Can XME Jean mindrape) and Superboy'd Rogue, how would they take out Aqualad and Superboy?


----------



## The last Dalek (Mar 8, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Kurt could take any of the non flyers and just port up really high in order to distract the flyers.
> 
> But outside of mindrape (Can XME Jean mindrape) and Superboy'd Rogue, how would they take out Aqualad and Superboy?



Miss Martian is the only flyer Superboy can only jump high so she's all he has to look out for.

I dont recall Jean mind raping. I do remember her doing stuff like making someone forget seeing Kurt and walk away onece though but I think that was about it. My memory of Evo is a bit hazey so if annyone wants to correct me.


----------



## Glued (Mar 8, 2011)

Miss Martian has Telekinesis, she's the only one that can hurt kitty.

Kaldur and Superboy are beasts though


----------



## Gig (Mar 8, 2011)

The last Dalek said:


> Miss Martian is the only flyer Superboy can only jump high so she's all he has to look out for.
> 
> *I dont recall Jean mind raping. I do remember her doing stuff like making someone forget seeing Kurt and walk away onece though but I think that was about it.* My memory of Evo is a bit hazey so if annyone wants to correct me.


That classes as mind raping


----------



## billy3 (Mar 8, 2011)

Gig said:


> That classes as mind raping



Nah, that's just fondling and a gentle squeeze.

Seriously though, if Rogue does manage to touch one of the YJ heavy hitters that would seriously turn the tide.


----------



## The last Dalek (Mar 9, 2011)

Gig said:


> That classes as mind raping



I thought it was when you uterly screw somone over and break with mind powers. Regardless it didnt look like somthing that could be done in combat.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 9, 2011)

With bloodlust on, if Scott takes of his shades/visor, he would blow most of them away. Jean has better TK feats than Miss Martian. Kitty's phasing can come in handy for trapping people under the ground or helping Rogue touch the YJ, while Kurt's teleportation makes him unpredictable. The biggest threat is Kid Flash.

Seriously, YJ is still starting out...


----------



## Kurou (Mar 9, 2011)

I had forgotten how powerful scott was without his shades holding back his power.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Miss Martian Phased in the 4th episode of Young Justice. Its how she got the bomb onto Sportmaster's plane right?

And no Wally doesn't get owned by ninjas he was fighting black Spider that episode and I also recall him bullet timing in the 4th episode.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 9, 2011)

From what I remember, it was just invisibility.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm gonna say the X-men win


----------



## The last Dalek (Mar 9, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> I'm pretty sure Miss Martian Phased in the 4th episode of Young Justice. Its how she got the bomb onto Sportmaster's plane right?
> 
> And no Wally doesn't get owned by ninjas he was fighting black Spider that episode and I also recall him bullet timing in the 4th episode.



She actualy said she cant do it.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 9, 2011)

Kid Flashes speed shouldn't be too much of a problem considering the X men always found a way to deal with quicksilver and the kidflash on the show doesn't seem to much faster if faster than quicksilver.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 9, 2011)

He isn't faster than quick silver


----------



## The810kid (Mar 9, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> He isn't faster than quick silver



Well then the X men won't have any problems with him at all.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 9, 2011)

If Kid Flash actually used his speed intelligently he could be a good threat to the X-Men. Quicksilver gave them trouble several times but often was beaten because he is an idiot. But Wally just isn't enough to win it for the Young Justice though.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 9, 2011)

Either Artemis or Miss Martian stated that Wally can break the sound barrier in sneakers. How fast was Pietro in X-Men: Evolution?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 10, 2011)

K, so we are going with the original 6 teens from season 1 right?

Cyclops
Jean
Kitty
Nightcrawler
Rogue
Spyke

vs.

Superboy
Aqualad
Robin
Kid Flash
Artemis
Miss Martian


Like it was said, the key factor in this whole fight is if Rogue can touch ANY member of YJ. That not only incapacitates 1 on their side, but hopefully empowers rogue. Hell, even if it's robin or Artemis, Rogue would acquire their marksmanship and acrobatic skills. Technically all Rogue would have to do is take that gothy shirt off and fight in the tank top she wears underneath it. Since Superboy is a big dumb alien and has no sense of chivalry, he'd prolly try to punch her and while he would connect, she would get his powers. The way he acts on the show, if she asked kid flash for a kiss he'd oblidge in an instant. Also if any of her teammates are defeated she could just take their powers since they are already knocked out. As the fight drags on i'd say it's impossible for her not to tag someone on the team, so I'd give this to the X-Men 9 out of 10.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 10, 2011)

I actually don't think Rogue could absorb the YJ member's powers except mayybe Robin's and Artemis' skill, because I believe she could only absorb mutant powers. Even so, her touch can still put them down regardless, and Kitty could help her with that.


----------



## Amari (Mar 10, 2011)

Superboy will most likely charge in without thinking, due to his temper and bloodlust. His lack of speed and intelligence will get him taken out pretty quickly. 

In addition, we can recall the X-Men dealing with Quicksilver multiple times. Kid Flash shouldn't be much of a problem for the X-Men.

Aqualad and Robin are the brains of the Young Justice team. There intellect and intelligence to get the team out of almost any situation shall prove difficult for the X-Men. However, the majority of the X-Men have also demonstrated intellect and intelligence consistently. I believe Scott will take out Robin, while Spike and Nightcrawler deal with Aqualad.

Miss Martian gets dealt with by Jean. Jean not only has more experience with her powers, her intellect and intelligence will prove to be an excellent win for Jean.

Artemis is extremely skilled with a bow and arrow. However, I believe Shadowcat will prove to be a dangerous opponent for Artemis. Besides demonstrating superb fighting abilities, Shadowcat has the ability to phase through objects. This will enable her to hold her own against Artemis, while the rest of the X-Men land a devestating blow on her.

Overall? X-Men wins this.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 10, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I actually don't think Rogue could absorb the YJ member's powers except mayybe Robin's and Artemis' skill, because I believe she could only absorb mutant powers. Even so, her touch can still put them down regardless, and Kitty could help her with that.



FYI Rogue has used her powers to absorb the powers of non-mutants and aliens. Atlanteans, Skrulls/Kree, the mystically powered Juggernaut, etc. In fact, in the X-Men evolution show she absorbed Jugg's powers to fight him toe-to-toe.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 10, 2011)

If Superboy does land a hit on Rogue, what makes you think she'll survive in order to actually put her abilities to use?


----------



## Amari (Mar 10, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> If Superboy does land a hit on Rogue, what makes you think she'll survive in order to actually put her abilities to use?



Rogue, along with the other X-Men, dealt with Quicksilver multiple times. His speed exceeds Superboy's combat speed.

Superboy needs to have the required combat speed, necessary to surprise Rogue long enough for him to land a devestating blow on her.


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 10, 2011)

This has to be a joke, those 6 mutants were routinely shown up by a group of untrained losers. When an actual fighter like X-23 showed up, it was up to a high tier mutant to stop them or Wolverine. 

Aqualad- a trained superhuman warrior
Robin- Batman's protege, a kid you regularly defeats superhuman threats
Kid Flash- At best a supersonic speedster, at worst *just* sub-sonic

These three alone are a problem for those 6. When ever quicksilver showed up, Cyclops, Spike, Kurt shyt bricks and Flash is arguably faster than him. Rogue will never lay a hand on Robin, Aqualad or Flash without someone holding them down because she is just a teenaged girl. Kitty is just a teenaged girl, phasing wont do shyt to those 3 down. Unless Cy uses goes "get off my lawn" mode, he's = to any laser fighting threat they've faced. Their only problem would be Jean.

Jean has a problem with pure brute force. If/When Superboy got charging in Jean will try to hold him back. While she's struggling, Aqualad and Robin will know her powerset and take her out. Artimus proves support, no one on the mutant side has the skill to avoid a volley of arrows from a trained human shooter. Megan handles Kurt and relays info on the mutant's power set.


----------



## Amari (Mar 10, 2011)

> This has to be a joke, those 6 mutants were routinely shown up by a group of untrained losers. When an actual fighter like X-23 showed up, it was up to a high tier mutant to stop them or Wolverine.


Well, it's your opinion.


> Aqualad- a trained superhuman warrior


Your point?


> Robin- Batman's protege, a kid you regularly defeats superhuman threats


So does Scott, Jean, Spike, Nightcrawler, etc.



> Kid Flash- At best a supersonic speedster, at worst *just* sub-sonic


Yeah. No. Calculate Kid Flash's speed.

Prove to me that Kid Flash is Supersonic.


> These three alone are a problem for those 6.


No, they're not.


> When ever quicksilver showed up, Cyclops, Spike, Kurt shyt bricks and Flash is arguably faster than him.


Prove to me that Flash is faster than Quicksilver.


> Rogue will never lay a hand on Robin, Aqualad or Flash without someone holding them down because she is just a teenaged girl.


You do realize that Rogue can absorb her teamates powers right?


> Kitty is just a teenaged girl, phasing wont do shyt to those 3 down.


What does Kitty being a teenaged girl have to do with anything?

Prove to me that any of their attacks can bypass her intangibility.


> Unless Cy uses goes "get off my lawn" mode, he's = to any laser fighting threat they've faced.


Can you show me an episode of Robin or Aqualad dodging any Lasers please?


> Their only problem would be Jean.


Along with Scott (whom can shoot Lasers).
Along with Nightcrawler (whom can Teleport to another location).
Along with Shadowcat (whom has Intangibility).
Along with Rogue (whom can absorb any ability and use it for her own needs).
Along with Spike (whom can shoot out spikes, and wield them as daggers, shields, swords, etc).


> Jean has a problem with pure brute force.


Telekinesis. (She can manipulate Matter. If that's the case, then she destroys Superboy's Brain).
Telepathy. (Can tap into the minds of others).



> If/When Superboy got charging in Jean will try to hold him back.


You fail.

Juggernaut>Superboy.

Jean managed to lift Juggernaut into the air with her Telekinesis.

This situation is no different.


> While she's struggling, Aqualad and Robin will know her powerset and take her out.


They'll have to go through:
1. Scott.
2. Nightcrawler.
3. Spike.
4. Rogue.
5. Shadowcat.

You fail.


> Artimus proves support, no one on the mutant side has the skill to avoid a volley of arrows from a trained human shooter.


Shadowcat has Intangibility.

Nightcrawler Teleports behind Artemis, and beats dat ass.


> Megan handles Kurt and relays info on the mutant's power set


Jean>Megan.

Seriously, I wouldn't argue on this subject if I were you.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 10, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I actually don't think Rogue could absorb the YJ member's powers except mayybe Robin's and Artemis' skill, because I believe she could only absorb mutant powers. Even so, her touch can still put them down regardless, and Kitty could help her with that.



Rogue should be able to absorb the attributes of who ever she touches remember when she was 1st introduced in evolution and she picked up the football moves of that palyer she touched?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 10, 2011)

Amari360 said:


> Rogue, along with the other X-Men, dealt with Quicksilver multiple times. His speed exceeds Superboy's combat speed.
> 
> Superboy needs to have the required combat speed, necessary to surprise Rogue long enough for him to land a devestating blow on her.



You do realize that that doesn't answer my question in any way right?




Amari360 said:


> Prove to me that Flash is faster than Quicksilver.



Prove that Quicksilver is faster than Flash.



> You do realize that Rogue can absorb her teamates powers right?



Not when she's dead. MM curshes her skull with TK.



> Can you show me an episode of Robin or Aqualad dodging any Lasers please?



Can you show me an episode where any of the Xmen have lasers?



> Along with Scott (whom can shoot Lasers).



Martian Mindrape.



> Along with Nightcrawler (whom can Teleport to another location).



MM.



> Along with Shadowcat (whom has Intangibility).



MM.



> Along with Rogue (whom can absorb any ability and use it for her own needs).



MM. Or Superboy punches her head off. Either way works.



> Along with Spike (whom can shoot out spikes, and wield them as daggers, shields, swords, etc).



Pfft. Any member of YJ could take out Spyke. He's fodder.



> Telekinesis. (She can manipulate Matter. If that's the case, then she destroys Superboy's Brain).



Prove that Jean is capable of destroying anything of Superboy's other than his clothes.



> Juggernaut>Superboy.



Juggernaut also > 90% of the Evolution universe put together, so that's not saying much.



> 1. Scott.



MM.


> 2. Nightcrawler.



MM.



> 3. Spike.



Fodderiest fodder that ever foddered.



> 4. Rogue.



MM.



> 5. Shadowcat.



MM.




> Nightcrawler Teleports behind Artemis, and beats dat ass.



Nightcrawler teleports behind Artemis. She turns around and kicks him in the face. Being able to teleport doesn't mean he's capable of beating her in a fight.



> Seriously, I wouldn't argue on this subject if I were you.



If he were you he would lose, so that's actually good advice.  

Jean is the only member of the X-men worth two beans. Well, and Rogue I guess but she really depends on whose powers she has.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 11, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> FYI Rogue has used her powers to absorb the powers of non-mutants and aliens. Atlanteans, Skrulls/Kree, the mystically powered Juggernaut, etc. In fact, in the X-Men evolution show she absorbed Jugg's powers to fight him toe-to-toe.



That's the comic book version, not Evo. For example, in X-Men: TAS, Rogue tried to absorb Juggernaut's powers and nearly killed herself doing so. In Evo, Juggernaut was a mutant who mystically awakened his doemant X gene rather than being empowered by Cyttorak. So I still doubt Evo Rogue can absorb any non-mutant supernatural abilities.


The810kid said:


> Rogue should be able to absorb the attributes of who ever she touches remember when she was 1st introduced in evolution and she picked up the football moves of that palyer she touched?



That's the physical attributes, which she could gain, not their actual powers though.

Also, like I said, if Scott takes of his visor, he's blow away most of, if not all, the YJ away.


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 11, 2011)

Amari360 said:


> Your point?


My point? He's a damn soldier. I was merely highlighting the difference between a teenager with a special ability and a teenage soldier with special abilities and a varied skill set.

Then you nickpick on comments on Young Justice's members and the mutants Evolution. Long story short, Young Justice members are seasoned fighters whereas these X-men are not. Kurt is not a fighter, and has been defeated by non-superhuman opponents via outsmarting him. Shadowcat is not a fighter, she has been defeated people who can move faster than she (a average teenage girl) can react. Rogue, an average teenage girl with h2h combat experience until she touches someone. Spike, a teenaged skater who can shoot bones. I already spoke about Jean and Scott.



Amari360 said:


> Yeah. No. Calculate Kid Flash's speed.
> 
> Prove to me that Kid Flash is Supersonic.
> 
> ...


Whether Flash is faster than Quickesilver or not, these Xmen have a problem with speedsters. The times they've defeated Quicksilver is when he got cocky or was tricked.



Amari360 said:


> You do realize that Rogue can absorb her teamates powers right?


so.....Rogue KOs her entire team? What is Young Justice doing while this is happening?


Amari360 said:


> What does Kitty being a teenaged girl have to do with anything?
> 
> Prove to me that any of their attacks can bypass her intangibility.





Amari360 said:


> Can you show me an episode of Robin or Aqualad dodging any Lasers please?


Lasers? No because I never said they can dodge lasers. They avoid enemy fire regularly. Aqualad's waterbearers have even blocked laser fire in his recent episode. 


Amari360 said:


> Along with Scott (whom can shoot Lasers).
> Along with Nightcrawler (whom can Teleport to another location).
> Along with Shadowcat (whom has Intangibility).
> Along with Rogue (whom can absorb any ability and use it for her own needs).
> Along with Spike (whom can shoot out spikes, and wield them as daggers, shields, swords, etc).


-Robin, Aqualad, Flash, Artemis, aim dodge Scott or Superboy steps in to Tank. 
-Kurt gets murked the moment he lays a fighter or entire one of Young Justice.
- Shadowcat cant stay intangible forever. Nor can she do shi will intangible 
- Rogue only absorb mutant powers and Human abilities. If tries to touched any of these fighters, she'll get dropped 

As for Jean


Amari360 said:


> Telekinesis. (She can manipulate Matter. If that's the case, then she destroys Superboy's Brain).
> Telepathy. (Can tap into the minds of others).


Care to prove any brain crushing, internal organ destroying feats? This Jean doesnt mind control.



Amari360 said:


> Juggernaut>Superboy.
> 
> Jean managed to lift Juggernaut into the air with her Telekinesis.
> 
> This situation is no different.


You're ignoring how Jean struggled against Juggy when he attempted to break out with brute force. I forgive you though.



Amari360 said:


> Seriously, I wouldn't argue on this subject if I were you.


You new here so word of advice. Dont leave insulting messages on others profile, a lesser poster would have reported you. Are you Jplaya's dup?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 11, 2011)

Quicksilver was a jobber in X-men Evolution
I don't remember him doing anything to impressive besides saving Magneto from an explosion.


----------



## The last Dalek (Mar 11, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Quicksilver was a jobber in X-men Evolution
> I don't remember him doing anything to impressive besides saving Magneto from an explosion.



In his first apearence he showd more impressive speed then Kid Flash but you could class it as SMvsFL since he rairly if ever showcased that kind of speed again. That being YJ Kid Flash isnt a very impressive speedster and he seems to have no idea how to use it efectivley. 

Also Onomatopoeia wtf are you on about saying Miss Martain mind rapes. She's shown nothing telapathycly beyond mind reading and comunication.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 11, 2011)

You got me there. I suppose it's conceivable she could just shout "Hello, Megan" directly into their brains until they kill themselves from how incredibly annoying it is. I know that would work on me. That counts as mindrape right?


----------



## Amari (Mar 11, 2011)

> My point? He's a damn soldier.


Some opinion.


> I was merely highlighting the difference between a teenager with a special ability and a teenage soldier with special abilities and a varied skill set.


If you believe that a teenaged girl whom can become Intangible against any attack and another teenaged girl whom can perform Telepathy (Mind-Reading), as well as Telekinesis are THAT easy to beat, then you're an idiot.

Remember, Jean managed to lift Juggernaut off the ground. 

Juggernaut>Superboy.





> Then you nickpick on comments on Young Justice's members and the mutants Evolution.


Because your logic fails.


> Long story short, Young Justice members are seasoned fighters whereas these X-men are not.


Young Justice being seasoned fighters doesn't prove that they automatically win this match.

For instance, if I face against a dude whom is a professional poker player, does it mean I automatically lose? No. 

There's always a chance for a newbie to win against a professional poker player, via skill and/or luck.


> Kurt is not a fighter, and has been defeated by non-superhuman opponents via outsmarting him.


Kurt Teleports.

Teleportation is the transfer of matter from one location to another location at an instant.

Therefore, Kurt can instantaneously Teleport to another location .


> Shadowcat is not a fighter, she has been defeated people who can move faster than she (a average teenage girl) can react.


I've never claimed that Shadowcat can move fast at all. 

I've claimed that Shadowcat wields Intangibility. Their attacks will phase through her. Unless you have any proof of any of the Young Justice's attacks dispersing her Intangibility.


> Rogue, an average teenage girl with h2h combat experience until she touches someone.


You do realize that she can absorb her teamates powers right?


> Spike, a teenaged skater who can shoot bones.


And use them as daggers, swords, spears, shields, etc.

Oh, he can also use them as shooting projectiles.

That's a real kicker eh?
Seriously, you don't know shit about X-Men Evolution.


> I already spoke about Jean and Scott.


And I've proven you wrong.



> Whether Flash is faster than Quickesilver or not, these Xmen have a problem with speedsters.


The X-Men took out Quicksilver multiple times through teamwork.

This situation is no different.


> The times they've defeated Quicksilver is when he got cocky or was tricked.


And Kid Flash isn't?

Via teamwork.

Watch X-Men Evolution, then come back at me.


> so.....Rogue KOs her entire team?


She only has to touch them with her finger, but quick enough so they won't fall deep into unconsciousness.


> What is Young Justice doing while this is happening?


Kid Flash tries to speedblitz. Kurt Teleports behind him and one shots him.
Aqualad charges in. Shadowcat destracts him while Scott one shots him via Lasers.
Superman charges in. Superman gets one shotted.
Megan gets raped by Jean.
Kurt then Teleports behind Artemis, and wisks her away.
Robin? He gets babyshaked.



> Lasers? No because I never said they can dodge lasers.


I never claimed you did.

Since they can't dodge Lasers, they get one shotted by Scott.


> They avoid enemy fire regularly.


Proof of them dodging Lasers, while being destracted by Shadowcat.


> Aqualad's waterbearers have even blocked laser fire in his recent episode.


Thanks for the proof.


> -Robin, Aqualad, Flash, Artemis, aim dodge Scott or Superboy steps in to Tank.


You forgot:
1. Shadowcat.
2. Spike.
3. Nightcrawler.
4. Rogue.
5. Jean.



> -Kurt gets murked the moment he lays a fighter or entire one of Young Justice.


Teleportation.


> - Shadowcat cant stay intangible forever.


Doesn't need to. She's used as a destraction, while Scott one shots.



> Nor can she do shi will intangible


Shadowcat has proven to be a skillful fighter.

Don't you watch X-Men Evolution at all?



> - Rogue only absorb mutant powers and Human abilities. If tries to touched any of these fighters, she'll get dropped


She absorbs her teamates powers.


> As for Jean


Here we go again...


> Care to prove any brain crushing, internal organ destroying feats? This Jean doesnt mind control.


Teleportation=/=Mind Control.

Oh my God, you're so stupid.

Telekinesis manipulates matter.

Matter is anything that takes up space and mass.

A Brain takes up space and mass.

Therefore, Jean can manipulate the Brain.

Therefore, Superboy's Brain is scrambled.

It's simple logic, it ain't Rocket Science.



> You're ignoring how Jean struggled against Juggy when he attempted to break out with brute force. I forgive you though.


Juggernaut>Superboy.

Of course Jean is gonna have trouble against a guy, whom is invulerable.


> You new here so word of advice. Dont leave insulting messages on others profile, a lesser poster would have reported you.


Stop your spamming.


> Are you Jplaya's dup?


HELL NO!

Think real clearly, and you'll find out the truth about me.

The truth? That I'm a good debater, but a mediocre debater at best, when compared to the best debaters in the OBD.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 11, 2011)

Amari360 said:


> Because my logic fails.



The first step to a full recovery is admitting you have a problem.



> Young Justice being seasoned fighters doesn't prove that they automatically win this match. For instance, if I face against a dude whom is a professional poker player, does it mean I automatically lose? No.
> 
> There's always a chance for a newbie to win against a professional poker player, via skill and/or luck.



It may suprise you to learn this but beating the shit out of people and playing cards are two very different things.



> Kurt Teleports.
> 
> Teleportation is the transfer of matter from one location to another location at an instant.
> 
> Therefore, Kurt can instantaneously Teleport to another location .



Kurt is still not a fighter, and has still been defeated by non-superhuman opponents via outsmarting him and still gets his ass kicked by any member of YJ.

Also, his teleportation isn't instant matter transferrence, it's dimensional travel. Are you quite sure you've seen Xmen Evolution?




> You do realize that she can absorb her teamates powers right?



You do realize that for this ability to be effective they would have to be TKOed, right?




> And use them as daggers, swords, spears, shields, etc.
> 
> Oh, he can also use them as shooting projectiles.



And yet, he's still fodder because he has little to no tactical and martial arts training while all of Team YJ has access to some of the best tactical and martial arts training in the DC universe.

That's a real kicker eh?




> She only has to touch them with her finger, but quick enough so they won't fall deep into unconsciousness.



A small touch won't be enough time for her to gain anywhere near the level of power for anywhere near the amount of time necessary to compete on the same level as her teammates.



> Kid Flash tries to speedblitz. Kurt Teleports behind him and one shots him.





Aqualad charges in. Shadowcat destracts him while Scott one shots him via Lasers.


> Superman charges in. Superman gets one shotted.



By who? Not Scott.


Megan gets raped by Jean.



> Kurt then Teleports behind Artemis, and wisks her away.



She stabs him in the face when he teleports behind her.
Robin? He gets babyshaked.


I never claimed you did.


> Since they can't dodge Lasers, they get one shotted by Scott.



Prove that Scott's not-laser-eyebeams are fast enough.



> 1. Shadowcat.
> 2. Spike.
> 3. Nightcrawler.
> 4. Rogue.



All fodder.



> Shadowcat has proven to be a skillful fighter.



Care to give an episode reference to support this claim?




> She absorbs her teamates powers.



So...Rogue KOs her entire team? What is Young Justice doing while this is happening?


> Oh my God, you're so stupid.



The irony is staggering.



> Telekinesis manipulates matter. Matter is anything that takes up space and mass. A Brain takes up space and mass. Therefore, Jean can manipulate the Brain. Therefore, Superboy's Brain is scrambled. It's simple logic, it ain't Rocket Science.



Prove that Jean can use her TK to destroy anything of Superboy's other than his clothes.


----------



## Amari (Mar 11, 2011)

> The first step to a full recovery is admitting you have a problem.


Besides having a chicken addition, I'd say I have no problem.



> It may suprise you to learn this but beating the shit out of people and playing cards are two very different things.


It doesn't surprise me at all.



> Kurt is still not a fighter, and has still been defeated by non-superhuman opponents via outsmarting him and still gets his ass kicked by any member of YJ.


Yes, you are correct.

However, Kurt possesses Teleportation, which will enable him to avoid the majority of the attacks the Young Justice throws at him. Besides, it's unlikely that the majority of the Young Justice will focus on just him.




> Also, his teleportation isn't instant matter transferrence, it's dimensional travel.


Yes. That's the main definition of Teleportation.

There are many different types of Teleportation, all having the same objective; to transfer matter (in this case, Kurt) into another location. See what I mean?


> Are you quite sure you've seen Xmen Evolution?


Yeah. A few years ago.




> You do realize that for this ability to be effective they would have to be TKOed, right?


You do make a valid point.





> And yet, he's still fodder because he has little to no tactical and martial arts training while all of Team YJ has access to some of the best tactical and martial arts training in the DC universe.


Which is rather unfortunate.

The only thing Kurt has going for him is Teleportation, which will help him in the long run, if he needs to avoid attacks.

Moreover, while they have received Martial Arts training, mind you, it's still short range fighting. Kurt's Teleportation is Medium, border Long range.


> That's a real kicker eh?


Nah, not really.







> A small touch won't be enough time for her to gain anywhere near the level of power for anywhere near the amount of time necessary to compete on the same level as her teammates.


However, it's just enough for her to prove a valid opponent for her enemies. Remember, although Rogue was controlled, Rogue was able to overpower superheroes and villains alike, including Sabertooth.

It's not the best feat, since she's absorbed other mutants powers before Sabertooth.

Pardon me for my ignorance. It's been years since I've watched X-Men Evolution, and I can honestly say that you're a better debater than Humanwine.




> By who? Not Scott.


Yes. Scott.

Megan gets raped by Jean.





> She stabs him in the face when he teleports behind her.


If she can react in time.




> Prove that Scott's not-laser-eyebeams are fast enough.


You got me right there.

Well, I admit defeat.


> All fodder.


Shadowcat: Temporary Intangibility.
Jean: Telekinesis and Telepathy.
Spike: Using spikes as shields, spears, swords, daggers, and shooting projectiles.
Kurt: Teleportation.
Rogue: Power Absorption.

You must understand, although the Young Justice were tactically and physically trained by the Justice League as well as others, the X-Men were also trained, in order to improve their powers (not much I'm afraid).



> Care to give an episode reference to support this claim?


You also got me right there.

I admit defeat...again.


> So...Rogue KOs her entire team? What is Young Justice doing while this is happening?


Uhhh.....eating cookies and milk?

That's what I would do, if someone does something completely and utterly rediculous to endanger their teamates and friends.


> The irony is staggering.


Whatever.


> Prove that Jean can use her TK to destroy anything of Superboy's other than his clothes.


Well, you got me there.

Ok, I admit defeat on this rediculous claim I've made.

Infact, I admit defeat all together.

You've won this debate.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 11, 2011)

Amari360 said:


> Besides having a chicken addition, I'd say I have no problem.



Denial.



> It doesn't surprise me at all.



And yet, you still compare the two. How odd.



> Yes, you are correct.



I know.



> Moreover, while they have received Martial Arts training, mind you, it's still short range fighting. Kurt's Teleportation is Medium, border Long range.



Kurt needs to be close to do anything. The second he appears, he gets killed.



> However, it's just enough for her to prove a valid opponent for her enemies.


 For all of three seconds, after which time she gets brutally brutally murdered.



> Yes. Scott.



Scott can't do shit. They dodge his eye beams and kick him in the nads. TKO.



> Megan gets raped by Jean.



While Jean is focusing on Megan Kid Flash punches her in the titties fifty times. Then does a watered down equivalent of an Infinite Mass Punch. TKO.



> If she can react in time.



Which, since she highly trained, while Kurt is just some schmuck, is more likely than not.



> Shadowcat: Temporary Intangibility.



She can't be intangible forever. When she stops being intangible, Superboy punches her head into orbit. Or very close to it. Into the air at any rate.



> Jean: Telekinesis and Telepathy.


Already taken care of.



> Spike: Using spikes as shields, spears, swords, daggers, and shooting projectiles.


Spike is fodder.



> Kurt: Teleportation.



Arrow. Face.



> Rogue: Power Absorption.



Three seconds. Dead.



> Well, I admit defeat.



I'd say it was a pleasure, but that would be insincere.


----------



## Amari (Mar 11, 2011)

> Denial.


I'm just fuckin' wit ya man.





> And yet, you still compare the two. How odd.


What's wrong with making a comparison?




> I know.


I know you know.



> Kurt needs to be close to do anything.


It depends on the range of his Teleportation.


> The second he appears, he gets killed.


It depends on their reaction speed. 

Due to them dealing with Lasers (mind you, I have proof which suggests that Lasers are actually Lightspeed), their reaction speed is extremely impressive.


> For all of three seconds, after which time she gets brutally brutally murdered.


*Brings in CSI*

Well, I've located a missing arm, 2 broken bones in the legs, and a missing tit.



> Scott can't do shit. They dodge his eye beams and kick him in the nads. TKO.


*Crosses legs*






> While Jean is focusing on Megan Kid Flash punches her in the titties fifty times.


Hmm, has Megan trained under Martial Arts also?


> Then does a watered down equivalent of an Infinite Mass Punch. TKO.


Dude, make the debate more interesting, I'm bored as shit.




> Which, since she highly trained, while Kurt is just some schmuck, is more likely than not.


He more than likely trained on his powers, rather than focus on the main objective and improve his physical health.



> She can't be intangible forever.


I know.





> Already taken care of.


Ok.



> Spike is fodder.


Is it because he's black? 




> Arrow. Face.


Uhhhh.....




> Three seconds. Dead.


Errrmmmm.....



> I'd say it was a pleasure, but that would be insincere.


I don't care. I just want to have an awesome debate.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Mar 11, 2011)

Would Nightcrawler be able to react in time to Kid Flash?

Also, I'm pretty sure Kurt's Teleportation severely disorientates the people he's carrying with him. Forgive me, that may just be the comic version.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah New ep of Young Justice just finished 

Megan would definitely pose a threat to Jean now since she took down Psimon who seemed a lot more powerful then Jean in Evolution.

Superboy also has TK now I don't even how it happened but it happened.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 11, 2011)

Im pretty sure the TK was MMs.


----------



## Amari (Mar 12, 2011)

What's the TK?


----------



## Cromer (Mar 12, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Im pretty sure the TK was MMs.


I'm not so sure about that. And remember, Conner's original power in the comics was tactile TK, so who knows where the producers are going with this.


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2011)

After last nights episode, Miss Martian solos.

She destroys their minds


----------



## Amari (Mar 12, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Telekinesis.



Here's what I don't get.

Telekinesis is the ability to manipulate matter.

As explained before in one of my earlier posts, matter is anything that takes up space and mass.

For example, a Brain is considered matter, because it takes up space and mass inside one's head.

So, wouldn't a person whom wields the Telekinesis ability also manipulate the Brain, or is this theory just a scientific assumption, yet to be proven correctly by scientists?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 12, 2011)

Telekinisis is different from Telepathy.


----------



## Amari (Mar 12, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Telekinisis is different from Telepathy.



If I recall correctly, Telepathy is the ability to enter into one's mind.

I believe Jean demonstrated this ability many times during X-Men Evolution.


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2011)

tele - distance
Kinieses- movement or reaction to a stimulus

Telekinesis - movement from a distance.

Jean and Megan can move things with their minds.


----------



## Amari (Mar 12, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> tele - distance
> Kinieses- movement or reaction to a stimulus
> 
> Telekinesis - movement from a distance.
> ...



Precisely.

And since Ono is correct with every claim he's made, Megan should have more experience with her Telekinesis, due to the intense training she's been put through.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 12, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> tele - distance
> Kinieses- movement or reaction to a stimulus
> 
> Telekinesis - movement from a distance.
> ...



He was confused because Matta said SuperBoy had it when really he doesn't he was just acting the a BB Hulk also what Megan did was nothing compaired to what Jean did in Evo (IIRC end of series she was one of the most powerful Psy's on the show)

Also Amari, Please stop saying Rogue absorbs her teammates powers. #1 that's utter idiocy, why the fuck would she do that to her TEAM MATES. #2 End of series Rogue was seen flying without her gloves plus she never really  loses her powers (kinda a plot point in the final season(oh and FYI to those who don't know Rogue can absorb ANY Hero's powers, not just Mutants.))


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 12, 2011)

> oh and FYI to those who don't know Rogue can absorb ANY Hero's powers, not just Mutants.))


Can you support this claim?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 13, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Can you support this claim?



Look at any PAST Rouge she's absorbed Ms. Marvels powers and her Official listing of Powers on the Marvel Wiki (the slow updateing, offical Wiki that is) lists her powers as such:

Rogue is a mutant who formerly possessed the ability to absorb the memories, abilities, personality, and outward physical characteristics of other beings through skin-to-skin contact. Such transfers lasted for 60 times longer than the contact time, with extended contact resulting in the possibility of permanent absorption. No upper limit had been determined for the number of beings Rogue could simultaneously imprint.

Upon absorbing another's memories, Rogue also gained any associated emotional responses. Rogue was typically able to control such emotions, however absorbing psyches more powerful than her own resulted in Rogue’s psyche being supplanted.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 13, 2011)

Just because a past Rogue can do it doesn't mean Evolution Rogue can do it. Do you have any evidence to support the claim that Evolution Rogue can absorb the powers of non-mutants?


----------



## Kurou (Mar 13, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Just because a past Rogue can do it doesn't mean Evolution Rogue can do it. Do you have any evidence to support the claim that Evolution Rogue can absorb the powers of non-mutants?



her first episode she absorbed the knowledge and skill of a football player by accident.

He didn't have powers but he wasn't a mutant.

Not to mention Iirc Juggernaut isn't a mutant but she could take his power somewhat


----------



## Sylar (Mar 13, 2011)

Juggernaut is a mutant in Evolution. He's actually Xavier's brother IIRC.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 13, 2011)

Memories and powers aren't the same thing.

Evolution Juggs is a mutant.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 13, 2011)

ah. Never mind then


----------



## Kael Hyun (Mar 13, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Memories and powers aren't the same thing.
> 
> Evolution Juggs is a mutant.



It IS the same thing Blame how fractured the Marvel heros were because of contracts for movies at the time but they were the same in the series. Rogue's powers hardly ever change in ANY incarnation and the fact that she Absorbed from a regular human proves she CAN absorb from people other then Mutants. Deal with it Onomato. Rogue can take down the YJ with a touch of her hand


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 14, 2011)

> It IS the same thing



No, no it isn't.



> they were the same in the series



Can you support this claim?



> Rogue's powers hardly ever change in ANY incarnation



There's always a first time.




> and the fact that she Absorbed from a regular human proves she CAN absorb from people other then Mutants.



Only memories. Not powers.



> Rogue can take down the YJ with a touch of her hand



Can you support this claim?


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 14, 2011)

Didn't she retain the ability of a quarterback that she absorbed?
Seems like that would matter in regards to her being able to take away people's powers and not just their memories.

Even if that wasn't the case Rogue would still KO anyone from Young Justice if she could touch them.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 14, 2011)

How does retaining memories prove that she can absorb non-mutant powers?


----------



## Shiorin (Mar 14, 2011)

It's a genetic imprint that allows her to absorb mutant powers right? She should logically be able to absorb any hereditary power, like Superboy or Megan's. Flash is empowered by the Speed Force and Aquabro has magic or something so she may not be able to absorb their abilities.


----------



## Colderz (Mar 14, 2011)

Young Justice had only only what? 7 episodes.

Each team member is drastically weaker then there counterpart. Hell Robin, Kid Flash, M'gan, stated that every single one of them is no where near as powerful as they should be.


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 14, 2011)

Shiorin said:


> It's a genetic imprint that allows her to absorb mutant powers right? She should logically be able to absorb any hereditary power, like Superboy or Megan's. Flash is empowered by the Speed Force and Aquabro has magic or something so she may not be able to absorb their abilities.


She can absorb powers that arise from Marvel's mutation, not genetic traits. If that were true, she'd absorb the football jock's hair color and penis size. That didnt happen rite 
Are will still talking about evoltion's Rogue?


----------



## HumanWine (Mar 14, 2011)

Before I start, you are the worst poster I've seen in years. 


Amari360 said:


> If you believe that a teenaged girl whom can become Intangible against any attack and another teenaged girl whom can perform Telepathy (Mind-Reading), as well as Telekinesis are THAT easy to beat, then you're an idiot.


Focus genius, I claimed Shadowcat was fodder. She has no combat ability compared to every fighter on the field.


Amari360 said:


> Remember, Jean managed to lift Juggernaut off the ground.
> Juggernaut>Superboy.


You're refuting claims I never made, congratz.


Amari360 said:


> Young Justice being seasoned fighters doesn't prove that they automatically win this match.
> For instance, if I face against a dude whom is a professional poker player, does it mean I automatically lose? No.
> There's always a chance for a newbie to win against a professional poker player, via skill and/or luck.


Again refuting claims I never made. I never said Young Justice wins simply because of their experience. Their powerset, experience and Jean Grey being the only viable threat in the X-men is why they win. 

You fail hard on the analogy. Poker is more or less a game of chance. Fighting someone who is physically superior and has a better skill set than you will always = failing. Watch an episode of X-men evolution or Young Justice to confirm that.



Amari360 said:


> Kurt Teleports.
> Teleportation is the transfer of matter from one location to another location at an instant.
> Therefore, Kurt can instantaneously Teleport to another location .


Once again refuting a claim I never made. First of all Kurt does not more instantaneously from place to place. If that was the case, he'd be unstoppable however Kurt is routinely beating by opponents/machines that react faster than him. Watch an episode of Evolution. He gets blindsided all the time.


Amari360 said:


> I've never claimed that Shadowcat can move fast at all.
> I've claimed that Shadowcat wields Intangibility. Their attacks will phase through her. Unless you have any proof of any of the Young Justice's attacks dispersing her Intangibility.


No, you just claimed Shadowcat had the prowess to hold a match against a group of fighters because she can go intangible. That doesnt make goddamn sense. She gets blindsided all the time.


Amari360 said:


> You do realize that she can absorb her teamates powers right?


Yes you made it clear how Rogue can ko her own team while Young Justice waits.


Amari360 said:


> And use them as daggers, swords, spears, shields, etc.
> Oh, he can also use them as shooting projectiles.
> That's a real kicker eh?
> Seriously, you don't know shit about X-Men Evolution.


Theres nothing worse than a stupid son of a bitch who thinks he's intelligent. Everyone of Young Justice's members have avoided gunfire. WTF makes you think some teenager throwing bones will stop them? 


Amari360 said:


> The X-Men took out Quicksilver multiple times through teamwork.
> This situation is no different.
> And Kid Flash isn't?
> Via teamwork.
> Watch X-Men Evolution, then come back at me.


Pray tell, wtf is Young Justice doing while Flash tries to solo the X-men? Watching


Amari360 said:


> She only has to touch them with her finger, but quick enough so they won't fall deep into unconsciousness.


Lol even when she does that her targets still get weak and woozy


Amari360 said:


> Kid Flash tries to speedblitz. Kurt Teleports behind him and one shots him.
> Aqualad charges in. Shadowcat destracts him while Scott one shots him via Lasers.


Now Kurt reacts faster than Flash...


Amari360 said:


> Superman charges in. Superman gets one shotted.
> Megan gets raped by Jean.
> Kurt then Teleports behind Artemis, and wisks her away.
> Robin? He gets babyshaked.


Its painfully obvious you're memory of Evolution has failed you.
Here's a link:




Amari360 said:


> You forgot:
> 1. Shadowcat.
> 2. Spike.
> 3. Nightcrawler.
> ...


Im not going through this shyt again because we danced to this song already. Until you can prove Shadowcat, Rogue and Nightcrawler are anything more than an annoyance, stop bringing them up. Spike is not better than the random robots/soldiers that try to fire at Young Justice only that he fires much slower flaming bones. A simple exploding batarang/arrow kills him. Same goes for Cyclops.


As for Jean, she has difficultly holding back a charging Juggernaunt because of his brute strength, not because of his invulnerably. She not displayed the prowess to crush internal organs just because she has TK. Megan has TK too, do you see me attributing that ability to her? No. You and I are bound by both shows canon, stop making shit up.



Amari360 said:


> The truth? That I'm a good debater, but a mediocre debater at best, when compared to the best debaters in the OBD.


Im almost most convinced you are Jplaya's dupe. Your general display of onesided ignorance is on epic troll levels. From the messages you've left me to your attemtps to attack my intelligence.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 14, 2011)

I still believe the showings for Young justice are too inconsistent at this point. They're only 8 episodes in, which isnt enough to gauge their strength. In Schooled, the 5 man team took out Amazo, who had the powers of the Justice league. But in Downtime, they were all beaten by Clayface, who batman soundly beat in seconds, which powers that Robin and Aqualad should have been able to easily duplicate. Yes, this is to show they have growing to do, but its wildy inconsistent. Fast can outrun bombs while carrying someone in the latest ep but both Cheshire and the monster from the first ep took him out. Superboy is a brute who can soak up damage from tank rounds, Hulk-like monsters, and Robots with the strength of superman, but somehow clayface knocks him out?  If we go by high end feats Superboy's is him taking out the tanks. But Juggernaut did the same, and the X-men took him out once Rogue absorbed his power. Flash outrunning tank rounds was a highpoint, but they've fought quicksilver and beat him multiple times, to the point where the brotherhood were considered a joke until Scarelt witch joined. and MM having a psychic battle with Psimon was hers. But Jean's battle with the professor, even if it at first she was aided by cerebro was much more powerful. At the end she tapped into the pheonix force, overwelming him. But then taking the X-men characters strongest feats,  Scott can redirect his optic blast to bounce off anything, even things he can't see to hit a target. His blast was also strong enough to knock back Juggernaut. Kitty can walk on air, making characters like flash, robin, artemis and superboy unable to attack her. She can also phase until she touches someone, then phase them through solid objects, like she did with Juggernaut and incased him in concrete. Evolution Kurt doesn't need to see where he wants to teleport, teleporting inside magneto's structure, around the cave they hid in, and around the school on a daily basis. he could simply teleport artemis, robin or aqualad away from the fight to give the x-men an advantage. His range is very far, and removing even 1 YJ member, even if it's for a few minutes, makes this fight a lot easier. Spike has bone armor that makes him a literal tank by the end of series, allowing him to take attacks from Storm as well as projectiles that go further through rock and concrete than bullets would. He also beat Quicksilver in a one-on-one fight. Evolution's Rogue actually has the ability to recall any powers she has absorbed, though she has little control once she does and takes on their personalities. Also there is this: Link removed
This is the final episode of X-men evolution. Rogue absorbs Leech's powers. She touches him for all of 3 seconds but soon as she touches him he is unconscious. Also this is the episode they fight juggernaut Link removed Shows high end feats by Scott as he removes his visor and destroys everything in his visual path, knocking juggs back a 2nd time. If he does that while looking at Artemis, Robin, they will be knocked out. If he can see Kid flash, I'm sure he would be able to tag his as well, since he's tagged Quicksilver with a blast while his visor was on. MM may be invisible so unless he can see her she would be knocked out. Superboy would be knocked back, but not knocked out, and I'd say its 50/50 for Aqualad. Jean is there to fight MM, since if she is invisible that would be the only one who woudl be able to pinpoint her.

And one more thing about Rogue. If The strategy for many episodes has been for her to sneak up on people and take their powers. Kitty helped her in the juggernaut ep by phasing her underground and bringing her up behind juggs. So as long as Rogue stays back and waits for anyone to either become distracted or get knocked out, on either side, and she can take their power. That gives the X-men a large advantage.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 14, 2011)

are we bringing claims of inconsistency when both shows have inconsistencies? LOL

wall of text that means nothing since your cherry picking all of the high ends of characters such as Jean using the Phoenix and Cerebro(LOL) to beat the Professor.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 15, 2011)

But as I said, there are only 8 episodes of Young Justice. So I listed their highest feats and their lowest. Read the wall of text sometime. The only person on that show who really has been consistent is Robin. You cant say Kid flash speedblitzes cause of 2 speed feats when he had been tagged by people without enhanced reflexes 10 times. You cant say Superboy tanks when he was beat by Clayface. You can't Say MM mindrapes when she was beat by Clayface, Psimon, Cheshire and Red Tornado's nemesis. 

Think of the justice league cartoon. Superman has high end feats and low end feats but a lot of mid range feats, and that's how we look at him. GL can fly through space with no problem but Hro Talek can Punch through his shield. Does that make sense? No, that's why you use their average feats/abilities. SO until we know what those are, the current average for YJ is below the average for X-men.


----------

